# Spamassasin has started core dumping of late



## ahhyes (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

I have an "sa-exim" build of exim (which builds spamassassin) - setup has worked without issue on FreeBSD 10 for some time but recently it has started to crash (could be caused by a recent pkg upgrade, who knows). But in dmesg:



```
pid 18600 (perl), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
pid 18696 (perl), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
pid 18727 (perl), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```

I have noticed a recurring pattern, if there is an email from gmail, it seems to trip this. 

spamd working normally (last entry in log showing it working):


```
Apr  6 10:32:33 core spamd[1731]: spamd: connection from localhost [127.0.0.1] at port 60411
Apr  6 10:32:33 core spamd[1731]: spamd: setuid to nobody succeeded
Apr  6 10:32:33 core spamd[1731]: spamd: checking message <005301cf512f$ad5a9020$080fb060$@gmail.com> for nobody:65534
Apr  6 10:32:36 core spamd[1731]: spamd: clean message (1.2/5.0) for nobody:65534 in 3.5 seconds, 76201 bytes.
Apr  6 10:32:36 core spamd[1731]: spamd: result: . 1 - DKIM_SIGNED,DKIM_VALID,DKIM_VALID_AU,FREEMAIL_FROM,HTML_MESSAGE,RDNS_NONE scantime=3.5,size=76201,user=nobody,uid=65534,required_score=5.0,rhost=localho
st,raddr=127.0.0.1,rport=60411,mid=<005301cf512f$ad5a9020$080fb060$@gmail.com>,autolearn=no
```

Then this occurs:


```
Apr  6 10:32:36 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: IB
Apr  6 10:32:38 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: IB
Apr  6 10:32:38 core spamd[1729]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [18600] due to SIGCHLD: DIED, signal 11 (008b)
Apr  6 10:32:38 core spamd[1729]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 18696
Apr  6 10:32:38 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: II

-- snip --

Apr  6 13:41:49 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: BI
Apr  6 13:41:49 core spamd[1729]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [18827] due to SIGCHLD: DIED, signal 11 (008b)
Apr  6 13:41:49 core spamd[1729]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 19705
Apr  6 13:41:49 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: II
Apr  6 13:41:49 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: BI
Apr  6 13:41:49 core spamd[1729]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [18828] due to SIGCHLD: DIED, signal 11 (008b)
Apr  6 13:41:49 core spamd[1729]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 19707
Apr  6 13:41:49 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: II
Apr  6 13:59:49 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: BI
Apr  6 13:59:49 core spamd[1729]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [19705] due to SIGCHLD: DIED, signal 11 (008b)
Apr  6 13:59:49 core spamd[1729]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 19742
Apr  6 13:59:49 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: BI
Apr  6 13:59:49 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: BI
Apr  6 13:59:49 core spamd[1729]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [19707] due to SIGCHLD: DIED, signal 11 (008b)
Apr  6 13:59:49 core spamd[1729]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 19743
Apr  6 13:59:49 core spamd[1729]: prefork: child states: II
```

After a while, there is no spamd process running at all.

In some cases, there are perl errors in maillog in the lead up to the crash:


```
Apr  3 08:10:51 core spamd[839]: spamd: connection from localhost [127.0.0.1] at port 22163
Apr  3 08:10:51 core spamd[839]: spamd: setuid to mailnull succeeded
Apr  3 08:10:51 core spamd[839]: spamd: processing message <VjYTBB81iuKnaU2MzFz0_A@notifications.google.com> for mailnull:26
Apr  3 08:10:51 core spamd[837]: prefork: child states: BB
Apr  3 08:10:51 core spamd[837]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 45591
Apr  3 08:10:51 core spamd[837]: prefork: adjust: 0 idle children less than 1 minimum idle children. Increasing spamd children: 45591 started.
Apr  3 08:10:51 core spamd[45591]: Can't call method "can" on unblessed reference at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Mail/SpamAssassin/PluginHandler.pm line 165.
Apr  3 08:10:51 core spamd[837]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [838] due to SIGCHLD: exit 0
Apr  3 08:10:51 core spamd[837]: Attempt to free unreferenced scalar: SV 0x8074d8450, Perl interpreter: 0x801c19c00 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Mail/SpamAssassin/SubProcBackChannel.pm line 145.
Apr  3 08:10:52 core spamd[837]: prefork: child states: BS
Apr  3 08:10:52 core spamd[837]: spamd: server successfully spawned child process, pid 45592
Apr  3 08:10:52 core spamd[837]: prefork: adjust: 0 idle children less than 1 minimum idle children. Increasing spamd children: 45592 started.
Apr  3 08:10:52 core spamd[837]: spamd: handled cleanup of child pid [45591] due to SIGCHLD: DIED, signal 11 (008b)
Apr  3 08:10:52 core spamd[45592]: Can't call method "can" on unblessed reference at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.16/Mail/SpamAssassin/PluginHandler.pm line 165.
```

Anyone seen an issue like this? No idea why this would suddenly start occuring.


----------



## ahhyes (Apr 7, 2014)

I see there is a newer version of Perl available today if I run `pkg upgrade`:


```
Upgrading perl5: 5.16.3_8 -> 5.16.3_9
```

Not sure if it's to address any issue.


----------



## ahhyes (Apr 7, 2014)

ahhyes said:
			
		

> I see there is a newer version of perl available today if I run `pkg upgrade`:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ok just saw 20140310 in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


After running the suggested pkg() commands, there is a new version of spamassassin available.


```
Upgrading spamassassin: 3.3.2_9 -> 3.4.0_8
```

Will report back if there are further issues -- sorry for the noise


----------

